# Looking to video-interview expats about their life abroad and second home country



## LowGlow

Hi,

I am looking for volunteer expats who would like to tell their story on video in a guided interview.

There are no specific requirement as to where you live or where you're from, you just have to want to talk about your story, your journey, the country you live in and your perspective on life there as an expat.

The interview is guided with certain subjects and questions but the interviewee will be welcome to freestyle on any subject they wish to talk about.

Please reply here or send me a private message to talk about specifics!

Thanks a lot,

LowGlow


----------

